# Ballast Point Big Eye IPA



## welly2 (29/11/14)

Picked up a bottle of this from BWS in Darwin. I'm slowly but surely finding more places that sell craft beers up this way. Generally I'm trying to stick with Aussie beers at the moment but thought I'd give this a go - it's from the USA. It's a cracker, if you ask me. They haven't gone absolutely hop-nuts although it's definitely hoppy without a doubt. There's some familiar hops on the nose but I'm not exactly qualified enough (yet) to say.. I dunno, probably cascade if I had to make an ill informed guess. It's full of the usual citrus flavours you'd expect and nothing unexpected. Works for me though. Got to say, I'm a fan. I'd have several more if it wasn't 7%. Actually, I might do anyway. See you tomorrow.


----------



## razz (29/11/14)

One of my favourites welly2. website says Columbus and Centennial.


----------



## indica86 (29/11/14)

big and dank.
love it.


----------



## big78sam (29/11/14)

The dominant hop in this to my palate is Columbus. Big and resiny. You can get the citrus from centennial but it's the Columbus that makes it for me.


----------



## paulyman (29/11/14)

Grabbed this from BWS recently as well. It was awesome.


----------



## welly2 (30/11/14)

razz said:


> One of my favourites welly2. website says Columbus and Centennial.


Just having had a sniff of my columbus hops, that would make sense.


----------



## Dave70 (1/12/14)

I brewed a clone of their Fathom IPL. Lots of Columbus and Centennial but not mouth puckeringly so. Best lager I've ever brewed.
Haven't tasted the original so I'll just assume mine was heaps better.


----------



## Tahoose (1/12/14)

Had the ballast point sculpin last night, also 7% and IPA. 

Was a really nice beer, deceptively strong.


----------



## The Judge (1/12/14)

Love this beer. I've attempted a clone of this twice but done it at 6%abv and with Galena as I couldn't get Columbus. Little OT but where are you guys getting columbus from? My LHBS doesn't have it, and also checked a few online stores like barleyman, and they dont have it either.


----------



## welly2 (1/12/14)

Putrino said:


> Love this beer. I've attempted a clone of this twice but done it at 6%abv and with Galena as I couldn't get Columbus. Little OT but where are you guys getting columbus from? My LHBS doesn't have it, and also checked a few online stores like barleyman, and they dont have it either.


I got mine from Full Pint


----------



## indica86 (1/12/14)

http://nationalhomebrew.com.au/search-results?s=columbus


----------



## Dips Me Lid (3/12/14)

Tahoose said:


> Had the ballast point sculpin last night, also 7% and IPA.
> 
> Was a really nice beer, deceptively strong.


The Sculpin is incredible, such a bright hop character.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (16/12/14)

Easily the best value beer going around. 

The dank!


----------



## big78sam (16/12/14)

The Judge said:


> Love this beer. I've attempted a clone of this twice but done it at 6%abv and with Galena as I couldn't get Columbus. Little OT but where are you guys getting columbus from? My LHBS doesn't have it, and also checked a few online stores like barleyman, and they dont have it either.


I got mine from Craftbrewer. Columbus also known as CTZ (Columbus/Tomahawk/Zeus). IIRC, all three hops are almost genetically identical so are lumped together sometimes.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=945


----------

